# LR  seems to hang for a while on startup, then works fine



## SLMaggie (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm troubleshooting a recent development on my Windows 10 machine and wondered if you might have any idea of what's happening. I've been searching around the Web for solutions but nothing is improving.

Specs: 
Windows 10 Pro, 1903 (was happening on 1809 too)
LR Classic (just incrementally updated today, problem on both this and previous version)
Core i7 2.70GHz
32GB RAM
256GB SSD Boot drive (LR program, catalog & previews live here), 30% free space
2TB SATA internal secondary drive (all images live here), 60% free space

With security apps disabled, no other apps running, and as many things in the system tray turned off or disabled as I can, I've timed the opening of LR to 17 seconds. The app window opens quickly, but does not populate right away; I get a blue circle for 5-6 seconds while the app title bar says "Not Responding"; if I wait and do nothing, it will unfreeze eventually and from that moment on, it works fine. This happens whether I'm using the native laptop screen or when I'm hooked up to 2 external monitors via a Thunderbolt dock.

I've purged the Camera RAW cache (set to max of 50GB), and have a Previews.lrdata folder of 9.85GB in size. My LR catalog is 824MB, comprised of 21K images. I have no extra Presets loaded. I've been reviewing Adobe's article on Optimizing Performance and ran through the various suggestions. Does anyone have any other ideas to try? This PC has always been a performance beast for my intensive apps (LR, PS, DJ software) so I feel like this is something that should be able to be fixed. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## F. McLion (Aug 15, 2019)

Is there a fast internet connection active for LR to check license status?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 15, 2019)

With the update to Classic v8.4 I also have noticed a change in start up.
With previous versions with a long list of folders visible in the Folder panel I would see the folders change from Grey to White incrementally down the list.
With 8.4 I now see a pause for a few seconds then all the folders turn White at the same instant.
So there may have been changes in 8.4 that are affecting the start up. 
The change is not significant for me, so not a problem here, but maybe, with use, and a  Catalog 'optimize' Startup will get faster.


----------



## SLMaggie (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, and yes, it's fast. I've tried it on two different FIOS connections, one at 75mbps and the other at 90mbps.



F. McLion said:


> Is there a fast internet connection active for LR to check license status?


----------



## SLMaggie (Aug 15, 2019)

OK, so it's not just me. I'm seeing the same thing, only it's not a few seconds, the pause lasts more  like 5-7 seconds, and I can see that the window title bar does report (Not Responding) for a few seconds during this pause. I'm guessing you are correct, that possibly changes in the latest editions have caused this behavior.

I've optimized my catalog twice in the past week, but neither optimization seems to have affected it. Oh well, it's not a deal breaker but it is annoying...



I-See-Light said:


> With the update to Classic v8.4 I also have noticed a change in start up.
> With previous versions with a long list of folders visible in the Folder panel I would see the folders change from Grey to White incrementally down the list.
> With 8.4 I now see a pause for a few seconds then all the folders turn White at the same instant.
> So there may have been changes in 8.4 that are affecting the start up.
> The change is not significant for me, so not a problem here, but maybe, with use, and a  Catalog 'optimize' Startup will get faster.


----------



## SLMaggie (Aug 16, 2019)

I can't believe I didn't see it before, but this was addressed on LR's forum just a few days ago, which means others are seeing the same issue. There are two .db files in the previews.lrdata folder for your catalog - by deleting these two .db files, they are rebuilt by LR upon next opening (leave it open for a few minutes to ensure it completes rebuilding).

My startup went from 17 seconds to just under 10, with no "not responding" interval. Ahh, that's better. 

Link to forum post (if it's OK to do so here): https://forums.adobe.com/message/11207229#11207229


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the link Maggie!


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Aug 19, 2019)

You might have a look at this discussion, too :
lr-classic-8-3-takes-more-time-to-initialize-than-version-8-2-and-previous

This is not fixed in 8.4. Deleteing the .db files doesn't change anything.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 19, 2019)

There's another issue which sounds a little related: Lightroom Classic 8.4: Hanging on launch (Mac 10.14.6) | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## SLMaggie (Aug 20, 2019)

Ugh, I spoke too soon on my own situation. While subsequent launches of LR Classic are speedy enough, the initial one is just as slow as before. Sigh. I thought I had found a workaround. Now, I just get up from my computer and make a cup of tea while I'm waiting for it to open...


----------



## Chris Wall (Aug 20, 2019)

Same issue on Windows 10, MacBook Pro works fine for me.  It appears that on Windows there are 2 Lightroom splash screens that pop up before it becomes “responsive”, or at least that is what I am seeing


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2019)

Same catalog on both computers Chris, or different?


----------



## Chris Wall (Aug 20, 2019)

Good point, one catalog on each, with mostly same.  Basically one (Windows) is probably missing the images taken for the last week...  I think the main thing i noticed that surprised me was the 2 Lightroom splash screens on Windows 10 (and storage is Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe).  But, your point i 100% valid and i did not think about it!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2019)

If you haven't already done so, add that splash screens comment to the bug report, as it may be just the clue they need. It's a weird bug, that one!


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Aug 20, 2019)

I also had the 2 splash screen once, in the first launch after the 8.4 upgrade. However this didn't reproduce and now I only get one splash screen although there is still this hang at startup.


----------



## SLMaggie (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks for the link to the Adobe forum article, Victoria. I tried the newest fix that worked for some there - removing the Logitech Options module & plug-in - and restarted, but it still takes 17+ seconds from the initial click to when I can interact with it. Hmm. I will follow that thread (along with this one) to see what else comes of it...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2019)

I wonder if it's related to the faster folder enumeration. Or the GPU checks, perhaps. If it really starts bugging you, it might be easiest to roll back to 8.3.1 temporarily. Or maybe just don't quit too often!


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 21, 2019)

I suspect the second splash replaces the previous empty 2:1 rectangle dialog that appeared for 2-3 dot releases of LR and also Dreamweaver. My presumption was that this was related to licencing, and that they simply fixed the problem in LR by replacing it with the splash screen.


----------

